
Autocorrect in Google, Amazon and Pinterest and how to write your own one - boyter
https://medium.com/@gregdevogo/autocorrect-in-google-amazon-and-pinterest-and-how-to-write-your-own-one-6d23bc927c81
======
snikolaev
Nice material about What is this and How To write your own one

